

Astronomy of Crime – Mapping homicide statistics as constellations - dougmccune
https://medium.com/re-form/astronomy-of-crime-96d06c0dab64

======
washedup
This is a nice way to visualize spatial data of homicides in a city, but it
doesn't really "make meaning out of the chaos." All it does is show areas
where homicides are more likely to occur. The connections themselves are
rather meaningless.

~~~
dougmccune
True :) I more just meant that I was exploring the data in an attempt to
understand/feel something on a different, less purely analytical level. It's
art, not data science.

